# OB global visits - not submitted to ins



## t.rock.tara (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi everybody!

We are currently implementing a new EMR and building the billing part of this huge project. It was suggested that we create a "dummy" code for our global OB visits to track within the system. My question,.. Is this how other offices track OB visits? I would appreciate anyones feedback or suggestions of different ways it can be done. Thank you!


----------



## kbarron (Sep 29, 2009)

We use PNATL for each visit. This way we can track the # of visits and see if we need to add a 22 after delivery.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Sep 29, 2009)

We use 0500F, 0501F, and 0502F then count them at the end of pregnancy.


----------



## gailmc (Sep 29, 2009)

We also use a dummy code that is called Prenatal Visit. It is priced at $0 so it does not go to the payers, and is used for our internal tracking of OB packages.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 29, 2009)

We also use a dummy code.  Tracks antepartum visits within the group so that the reimbursement is split correctly, including for the delivery (just never know which doc will be on call...).  I think it keeps them from fighting amongst themselves.


----------



## t.rock.tara (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone for their feedback!! I love having the oppurtunity to use this forum and receive help from professionals and great people! Thanks again, I appreciate it.


----------

